
Electric Dreams – I'm the Commodore Amiga - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7rKj0DU8Xs
======
doener
Via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19286033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19286033)

